# Ease of growing in Texas?



## Back to Nature (Mar 12, 2013)

When I think of Texas, I think of Longhorns and dust. Are there any parts of Texas where growing vegetables and pasture is easy, or is it mostly dry? Also, what are the utility prices there? Thanks!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 12, 2013)

NE Texas is mild climate and not so dry.

Check around Paris, Texas., and Northeast Section of TEXAS

DonnaBelle


----------



## Back to Nature (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------

